# Birth Control & IBS-D



## kbratte3 (May 19, 2016)

So I have been dealing with IBS-D for about a year and it has most definitely been a rollercoaster on my life. I remember waking up one day and having diarrhea after eating. I figured I had caught a stomach virus or ate something that didn't agree with my tummy. From that moment on it has just been a revolving door. Every time I eat I have to go to the bathroom. It has definitely taken a toll on my life and has intervened with my every day life. I started a new job a year ago yesterday and have been very happy. I hear that IBS can be a factor from stress but I do not feel stressed at all.

Last night I was thinking of possible medications I have take that could have triggered IBS. The only medicine I could think of was my birth control. I have been on the Nu'va Ring for a while now (I'd say about 6 years.) I have never had any serious issues until now. The IBS-D has resulted to me having constant stomach pain. I was trying to get a few answers & opinions on whether you believe the birth control could be a resulting factor of having IBS.


----------



## endopat (Jun 4, 2017)

hi,

i came here looking for ppl who are on birth control pills experiencing IBS and constant flatulence. I am on a pill called Maxim perhaps only available in Germany and for the first month, i did not have any problems taking it but after 6 weeks now, I am noticing that i am having frequent IBS symptoms, noisy stomach and a lot of farting. so i am wondering if this is a common side effect from taking the pill and if there is a way to reduce it through adjusting the diet. i was watching my diet after having a laparotomy done to remove endo cysts in my ovary and i am taking this pill now to avoid the recurrence.


----------

